# new DCC Mantua steam locos reliable??



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi

I'm getting ready to get into model railroading, and am learning about it. I really like the sound concept, and the N scale steams are all near $500, but I notice a Mantua in the $150 - $200 range, which is something I can manage. Are these locos good and reliable, I've never kit bashed anything, so having to 'tinker' with it is iffy at best at the moment. I need a stick it on the track and go mode. 

It's the small engines I'm interested in, I'll be having 18" radii basically with the goat and 0-6-0 switcher being my locos. If these aren't good ole reliable, I then will probably go N scale since if there is no sound, and I may as well go for the layout being the primary attraction. Just thinking the grand son might really like the sound, (and myself, ^_^).


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum, I think you've got your scales mixed up, Mantua is HO! There's a train show, in Kent next weekend and Puyallup the weekend after (Kent Commons, 9:30AM to 4:00PM, Saturday only; Puyallup Fair Showplex, Nov 19th & 20th), and I really think HO is a good scale. N is very delicate, and O scale is really for Christmas time, so a small HO layout (4'x8') is a great idea!

Mantua's are extremely reliable, so you shouldn't have any trouble at all, and they are a great way to start (I love my Mantua's). Welcome to the Foruum, God bless and good luck!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea I think you are scrabbling HO and N scale items up!
18" radius in N Scale is rather large! 
18" radius in HO is about the smallest you would normally ever run!
New Mantua train's are really offerings by Model Power.
While Mantua did make some N trains they are few and far between!


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm not mixed up, lol. the Mantua goat and 0-6-0 swithcher can manage a 18" radius, thus speaks choo choo. so that was my plan, HO in my 8x13 space. but if the engines are problematic, then I was going to go N scale. I can't afford to drop $200 on a loco and it not be "good ole reliable". I really do want sound, and those two are about the only ones that are in my price range. 

so, bottom line I'm basing my HO scale on the fact that Model Power makes the Mantua as a good quality product. 

thanks for the kent info head up, I actually have next weekend off. yea.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

MrDuane,
I install DCC sound in engines and you can have it done to almost any engine for a fairly reasonable price.
As far as Model Power being a "good quality product" yes but it is still on the lower side of the overall quality scale.
You would be much better off in HO with an Atlas, Proto, and Athearn, and Bachmann Plus or Spectrum line, And in N Kato and atlas.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well I have never had good luck with model power engines, they were always having electrical pickup issues or pulling issues. Now the Proto 1K and 2K engines are much nicer but also run more. Model power at its current is right there at the bottom at least in my book but its a close second with Bachmanns horrible DCC decoders that must be replaced always. 

As Sean said you, or Sean, or I can install DCC and sound into any DC engine at a reasonable price within your range. The key to that though is the sound decoder you choose. Having a Soundtraxx or QSI decoder installed which is currently the best sounding decoders made with the most options but it would mean you would need to get your engine of choice for under 100 dollars which could mean less detail on the engine. There are options like Digitrax, NCE, MRC, and Lenz which are anywhere from 30-60 dollars for the required goods. These do not have the same level of sound quality or features as the other two but depending on the maker the sound difference is not very noticeable at all, and the worst sounding decoder I have ever come across was an MRC sound decoder which was basically just a single loop.


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

so, just that I understand this DCC stuff. here is a basic steam engine, If I add DCC to it, that is some computer chip card you stick under the hood. and if I add sound that is another card? or the DCC and sound would be combined into one card. and if so, and the sound is about $100, add that to the engine, and you get about $170, why oh why do most DCC sound locomotives cost around $500??? I'm sure I'm missing something, lol, but just not sure what. Detail isn't as important to me as the sound would be, unless it's a basic tube on wheels looking like cheap plastic, ^_^ I hear weight is important, so I do want one with 'heft' to it. 

I plan on a outer loop of 22" , but will have alot of #4 turnouts, and 18" radius for spurs and such, so I thought I'd have to keep the engine small like the 0-6-0, which was a mantua as the only option for under $500 out there. ya, some are $475 or such, I rounded.  I was wondering just how mantua could make an engine at half the cost of the norm unless it was reallllly cheap quality, which was where my concern was. So i was looking for a steam loco with sound around $200. If that is not worth while, then i was considering N scale for the layout possibilities.

I was going to go to the hobby store Sat, but now the Kent thing sure looks appealing to visit. so buying my first set of stuff will have to wait two more weeks, which is fine, still working on which locomotive to get so I know which scale to go for. 

Then there is the DCC equipment , and still looking into that. I think at most I'll have 3 trains going on basically two sets of 4'x8' areas with a connection between them. 

thanks again for the info guys.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well there are only two company's that produce steam engines with sound that cost 500 dollars. That would be MTH and Broadway Limited Imports. A standard DCC and sound engine runs around 200-300 dollars. The Spectrum engines are around the 200 dollar price and they run very well and sound just as good. The you have Athearn and Walthers engines which cost a little more but usually offer more detail. All of the engine I have named run beautifully. There are a few other makers of steam engines with sound out there that are within your price rang but the ones i have named tend to be the most reliable. 

The whole DCC thing can be very confusing for people just starting out but it all becomes clear with time. A DCC decoder is basically just a small PCB/computer with wires coming out going to their respective areas. DCC/Sound decoders are usually larger and have extra wires for the speakers but look about the same other then that. You would only use one decoder in one engine so its either DCC or DCC/sound and you put just the decoder in and wire it up. Now the DCC ready engines require you to install a DCC decoder into the main PCB but that is the only instance where two PCBs are in the same engine except for special cases like for adding in more effects outputs or for multi motor control like in a DDA40x.

For the DCC system I would recomend NCE, ESU, Digitrax in that order. NCE from what I have seen and used has a nice handheld. ESu is in my opinion the best because it comes out of the box full wireless with a nice large LCD screen that has the road, functions, lights, speed, name, and address of the engine as well as the direction all in plane view. The only reason it is not first on my list is a view issues with aftermarket soundtraxx decoders not starting and shutting down with the shutdown sequences through function keys like the factory ones but I think this is just a CV issue, just something to keep in mind. Digitrax while it is just as modular as the others if not slightly more i just do not like the handheld for it and find them to be a little confusing so my list is based on personal experience with each and my opinion of each.


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

well I found this alco 2-6-0 that is affordable, do you think it could manage a 15" radius for my inner yardwork area? or will it have to be my main engine?
my 22" radius main line engine will still need to be able to fit into a 12" turntable, it would be nice if the 2-6-0 can do yard work then I can have two of them and name them bert and ernie, lol.

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewProd&productId=3898


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

the smallest radius any of my Bachmann 2-6-0's will manage are an 18 radius and that is with some work so it is out of the question for yard work, almost all steam engines have a minimum radius of 18-22. The only ones that can manage a 15 are two or three axled engines.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I've found both of my Mantus to be solid, reliable runners. One is a 30 year old 2-6-2 and my other is the more recent Model Power reissue of the 2-6-6-2 Mallet. It has a can motor with flywheel and provision for DCC and takes 18" curves in style...:thumbsup:


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

thanks for the info guys, it makes picking and choosing a better decision. ^_^


----------

